# We're a PA Challenged Band



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't know why, but for some reason our band can't get it's act together when it come to a PA system. Ask me about guitar/bass related equipment and I can give all sorts of informed opinions and suggestions. I have no clue when it comes to PA's. So I'm interested in looking into the used market for a system. Our setup is 2 mics, 2 speakers, and 2 floor monitors. 

We're a bar band playing in small venues to about 150 people max. What should I be looking at and what price ranges? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Fajah said:


> I don't know why, but for some reason our band can't get it's act together when it come to a PA system. Ask me about guitar/bass related equipment and I can give all sorts of informed opinions and suggestions. I have no clue when it comes to PA's. So I'm interested in looking into the used market for a system. Our setup is 2 mics, 2 speakers, and 2 floor monitors.
> 
> We're a bar band playing in small venues to about 150 people max. What should I be looking at and what price ranges?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In the Vancouver area, there is Dave's Rock Shop, a fellow who has been dealing with PA equipment for about 20 years or so. He picks up older analog PA's, fixes, configures and sells them relatively inexpensive. He has a woodwork shop and will build speaker cabs for you, too.

Maybe, you've got one of these guys kicking around the Toronto area?


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

If it is just vocals.

By a Yorkville MP8 mixer amp and some EV S200 or S300.


----------

